# TSH 1.25 and 14.6 +3 days after



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello,

after hitting blood sugar 2.7 mmol/l (3.9-5.6) I was hospitalized to 3-days fasting test.
While my glucose level remain high, my entry TSH was 1.25 (0.4-4) and 14.6 (0.4-4) 2 days after (evening, so technical 2.5 days) when I left the hospital.
No ft4, fT3 sample has been taken. C-Peptide 144 (260-1750).
Is that normal?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your TSH went from 1.25 to 14.6 in a matter of a few days? That's really odd.

Sounds like you need more testing done to get to the bottom of what's going on with your system.

Welcome, by the way!


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, 1st day 1.25 and 3rd day 14.6. My glucose level varies in the same fashion from 2.5 mmol/l to 13 mmol/l (3.9-5.6) and back again within a single day, as well as my weight and some of others measureable parameter of the body. My liver enzynems also remain high (6x above nominal range). In fact, I'm experiencing oscillating states which perfectly fits hypo/hyper-thyroidism, it's a bit confusing to me. For most of time I am unable to do the most basic tasks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My liver enzynems also remain high (6x above nominal range).


This alone can cause quite a few health issues. Have they determined a cuase for the elevated liver enzymes?

My suggestion would be to have a TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 test maybe every 6 weeks to see if there is a pattern developing.

Do you currently take any medications or supplements?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Noticed you posted again asking about your fluctuating FT-4 thyroid hormone.

Has anyone determined the cause of your elevated liver enzymes?

You also never mentioned what medications or supplements you are taking - some could be having an effect on your thyroid levels or liver enzymes. Since the liver is the filter of the body, until you clean that up there is not alot you can do to treat fluctuating thyroid with med's. Have they run a hepatitis panel on you yet?

If you are concerned, you could ask for additional thyroid hormone testing, TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies.


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello,

as I have been inactive for a long time in this thread I rather decided to post a new one.
To answer questions above 
1) Liver enzymes - My liver enzymes has been sitting at 4.33 for ALT during a few months, peaking at 6.7 and after taking high doses of Sylimarin for more than 3 years now, are quite in more tolerable levels from 0.9 to 2.5. The matter goes that it varies a lot on the daily basic and I noticed it tends to be higher after meal as I feel pain in right abdoment and my skin goes into yellowish tint. I had Ultrasonic examination and complete infection panel test. Since nothing has been found, the conclution states it's probably secondary issue.
2) Meds - No, I am taking no meds and supplemets of any kind. In fact, I'm getting rapidly worst after any of these, sometimes even unable to move due to weakness in muscles and starting to switch from one extreme state of the body to the another. I have either problems with ordinally food.

Note, that as well as varies my liver enzymes, I'm also getting hit by oscillating states of hypo and hyperglycemia with range (nominal values 3.88-5.6) from 2.5 to 13 mmol/L on the daily basic. When I feel cold, have coarsed skin and feel strong slowiness of both body and brain I have e.g. after 400g of rice glycemia level of 3.5 and on the another day when I experiences strong heat and intolerance to e.g warm water, fast hearthbeat, velvet skin, energy in muscles and some kind of rush and hyperaktivity in both body and mind, my glycemia goes after 150g of rice as high as 12 mmol/l.
And in the same - body body temp varies a lot, though for a long time around 35degC (period when I feelled cold, extreme weaknees, have edemas all over the body, "slowinees" of the body and mind).
My muscle weight also varies as well as all yet mentioned, hitting 47kg (I used to have 85kg) during the period of high energy, heat and excessive overeating rich in quality fats and proteins. It's sometime unbelieve to see my photos over a few days, my muscle mass is recognizable different even overnight (often accompanient with extreme perspitation).
I also have signaficant swelling in legs and around ankles, in face and eyelips and sometimes I have equally enlarged tongue.
Unpleasant are also changes in muscle strenght, as I feel extreme and inexhaustible energy in muscle, often followed by stiffness in thighs and buttocks and on the other hand with so extreme weakness in legs and arms I have difficulties to hold a pen or even walk (especially to stairs). 
All varies hand-in-hand with other sympts often on daily and sometimes even on intra-day basic.
But the most annoying for me are mind changes makes me unable to work and life property (I'm also frequantlly experiencing visual changes in colours tint or have problem with speaking, reading, doing simple math; I also have no feeling in my fingertips and do not feel smells or taste of a food; continueslly having tinnusis and headache). Beside that, within the states of high body energy, peeling skin from my mounth during the meal and having non-digested food in frequent feaces with blood present. My urine often contains blood as well as protein, ketones and one or another end of pH. I'm currently 25 and the problems seems to me graduating over all my life. Sometime I feel fear.
If desirable I can upload some photos of swellings, body mass, face changes, etc. as I keep these records in order to ensure myself it's all real.


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

By the way, have you seen my fT3 and TSH level in my recent topic?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes.

Have you had TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies testing?


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

I have had anti-TSH(TRAK), which should be TSI. Though my IgE which I read is common in Grave's was above measurable range >1.000 (nominal values 0-100). But perhaps it is due to my diagnosed alergies severe yrs before (which do not trouble me as I don't even taky any meds and have no sympts at all). My insuline production seems to be also lower as DMT1 should be quite often among people with auto-imune thyroid disease as well as episodes of hypoglycemia and insuline resistancy in hypo and hyperthyroidism. Sometimes when I am Really bad, my body stars to work entirelly normally from minute to minute and I starts to feel complete normal, which usually last for about 3 days before it gets even worst then before. During this time I just have diminishing secondary lasting problems like weaknes in muscles, slighty changed coloured vision, changes at my skin but among with tinnitus or blured vision which gets better on it's innertia before I dip again into it few days after.
To be more specific about the "wandering thyroid issue" I just add that though I'm experiecing short term swings (usually after meal), there's noticable trend over weeks which gets always stabilized in 1-2 months.


----------

